# DFDS changed my crossing.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Ferry booked for 2.45pm on the 13th Dover-Calais but got an email from DFDS yesterday saying due to operational changes they had changed my ferry to 12.00 ,and will now be sailing into Dunkirk.Grrrr.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I would think that under Fair Contracts Law, you can charge them whatever they would have charged you for a change in booking. That might cover your fuel and the trouble.

A one-sided contract is unfair, no matter what they might say in the small print.

Colin


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We were booked at 2.45 tomorrow but they have changed it to 16.45. I cant complain though as we have had to change departure date for the 3rd time and can't go till we receive medical results to gain travel insurance.

I honestly can't complain as they have been so flexible with us that I am well impressed

Chris


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Trev

We thought after your phone call that you were still travelling into Calais not Dunkirk. Have you checked with DFDS that the ramps will be OK with your overhang?

You could always wait for us we are on the 18.00 ferry.

Sue


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

In Hornfleur at the moment,we crossed on friday and we we're changed from Calais to Dunkirk but as we on paid £24.00 each way with a show special offer not too worried.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

They ave details of the cancellations on their site:

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/Customer-Service/cross-channel/travel-update/


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ticket*

Similar thing happened to us to the tunnel in September - no choice but to accept it as it was Calais to Folkestone and they emailed the day before.

Emailed a complaint in afterwards though and got a voucher.

Russell


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Ticket*



Rapide561 said:


> Similar thing happened to us to the tunnel in September - no choice but to accept it as it was Calais to Folkestone and they emailed the day before.
> 
> Emailed a complaint in afterwards though and got a voucher.
> 
> Russell


Sorry, I don't get this - how did Eurotunnel manage to change their arrival destination? Must have had to do a lot of digging . . .
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Well i'am on the 10 o' clock ferry but still to Dunkirk. :x :x :x


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

When they did similar to us I rang DFDS and changed the crossing again to something that suited us better. No money changed hands either way and we were happy enough with the twice -revised schedule!


----------

